# LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-23-09***



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I picked up my new baby hedgehog yesterday morning from my local petstore. (Yes I know, no one like pet store hedgie, but I wasn't going to wait on an 8 month waiting list for the only breeder in CT.) Anyways, I've had her for a day and she's not eating!!! I'm worried something wrong, I had bought her the same "Vitakraft" food they were using in the store, to at somepoint start switching her over to a cat food or some other more nutrishional hedgie food. I know she did do some drinking last night, cause she knocked her water bottle off the side of the cage. I also found the poops she did last night before I went to bed, in her food dish, i'm maybe thinking she thinks it a toilet? I'm worried and I need some advice. She seems to be friendly and all, I had her out of her cage last night when she finaly woke up after she did some exploring of her cage for about 45 minutes. She seemed fine, she got along with my whole family, including my two dogs. She was a very happy hedgie.  Still didnt eat though, I even tried giving her a few meal worm treats and she didnt even take those.  SO I dont know, here the pictures of where she lives and of her, she's a cutie.

Thanks for looking,
Rob...

Living space: The bedding is a mix of White Pine, Spurce, and one other wood that NOT Ceader!
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure781.jpg

I did put a box for a while for her to sleep in but she stopped using it last night.
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure780.jpg

Here she is, I have not named her yet...
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure778.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure779.jpg


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*

Remove the vitaCRAP immediately, it contains raisins that are toxic to hedgehogs. Refer to the dry cat food list that reaper has compiled in the diet and nutrition forum. I know it isnt your fault, but this is the main problem most people have with pet stores, they have no clue how to care for the animals they sell much less how to teach people how to properly care for them. I know I sound harsh, I certainly am not aiming this at you. Just frustration at the ineptitude of pet store employees.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*

Also, where is her wheel? It is VERY VERY important that she have a solid bottom wheel to run on or she will get obese, not to mention she will get bored and start hurting herself. I would also recomend switching to fleece liners instead of shavings...are those shavings kiln dried? If not they can lead to the same respiratory problems as cedar. What is the temp like in her cage, it MUST be 72-80 or she will try to hibernate. Most likely she will start to eat more once you add the better food, and as far as the water bottle being knocked down, that was probably out of boredom from not having a wheel.


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*

I agree with Dorasdaddy that raisins and I believe it has nuts are bad for a Hedgehog. Raisins are toxic while nuts can get caught in the roof of their mouth. Look through the food section of the forum and there are some good food suggestions. Maybe pick one of those instead. It is recommended that you keep the HH on the same food for 2 weeks or so. It will be your choice to either do a immediate switch ( I did and had no problems but that is rare) or else pick out the problem foods. It is common for them not to eat in the first day or so from coming to a new home. Don't worry about it unless she continues to do so for a couple days. Maybe weight the food or count it to make sure that she is or is not eating. As for the wheel the common ones are bucket wheels (online or make yourself) or flying saucers which you can get in store. She will need one since HH can run almost 10 miles or so a night I believe. A lot of people on here use liners (myself included) they are reusable and last a long time. But it is YOUR choice to use them or shavings but if you choose the latter make sure no cedar and that they are kiln dried or as dorasdaddy said they cause respiratory problems. And before I forget Welcome!! lol. Don't be afraid to ask questions. People on here are very passionate about their animals and just want what's best for all animals even if it's not theirs. Enjoy your new little one!


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*

First of all welcome!

I just rescued a hedgie from a horrible pet store but then called the ASPCA and they are now watching the pet store she did not a clue on how to care for a hedgie and she would be dead today if I did not do something but that's on it's own thread. I would put your baby on liners and on cat food as soon as possible. also Make sure to get a wheel like everyone has been saying!
But we are all hear to help even if we do get puffy sometimes I guess we get it from our hedgies LOL!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*



CT-Zoom-Zoom said:


> I also found the poops she did last night before I went to bed, in her food dish, i'm maybe thinking she thinks it a toilet?


My little one did this with a certain brand of kibble. I think this is her way of saying "Hey, this food is [email protected]" Under normal circumstances, switching food over slowly is the way to go. But since the pet store had her on Vitakraft, it is important to change much sooner. Go ahead and find some Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Felidae, Wellness, Innova or other cat kibbles on Reaper's list and give that to her instead.

Don't worry that she didn't take the mealies. Hedgies sometimes need to be introduced and re-introduced to a new food a number of times before they realize "hey, this is food" and get up the courage to try it... much less admit they like it.

Mallasfamily's suggestion about counting or weighing the kibble is a very good one. Another good idea is to weigh your hedgie (in grams) to make sure she isn't losing weight. A good kitchen scale will do the trick.

Consider using a water bowl instead of a water bottle. Give her both for awhile until she catches on to the idea of drinking out of a bowl.

Glad you're not using cedar  Down the road, you might want to consider using cage liners. Often, they're made from fleece and have several benefits; eg, less wood shavings around your home, less respiratory issues for hedgies, you'll be able to see any signs of distress more quickly and easily (eg, green poop or bloody urine can hide in shavings, but not on a liner)...

From here, I'll just echo what others mentioned - making sure she's at the right temperature, has a wheel with solid running surface, etc...

Enjoy your little girl


----------



## Adam_S (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*

Hi Rob and welcome to the world of Hedgehog husbandry, wherein so many fellow forum users are finding enjoyment  Hopefully with experience and some research you'll know as much as them.

This might not be your situation, but I've had the experience of a new hedgehog being slow to start eating in a new environment and others that ate in different styles and at different rates. One piece of advise I was given was to offer a variety of foods. You might try two quality brands of cat food and see if you notice a preference towards one. If I understood your post right you're still in the 1st 24hrs  don't panic yet.

Adam

"In the beginner's mind there are many possibilities, but in the expert's mind there are few" 
--Shunryu Suzuki


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*

I think she looks like a " Kendra"


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, But i'm having issues...*

My hedgie is eating now!!!! I left her upstairs with the family all day today, she slept till about 9pm and woke up and went right for her dish filled with mealworms. I also bought her some cat food, and mixed it in with the mealworms, so I hope she starts eating that also. Heres a video I just took


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

I hope you are feeding live mealies to her...the freeze dried ones have been known to cause severe, fatal bowel obstruction in at least one hedgie. that in and of its self was enough to keep us from ever feeding them to our little ones...there are two different schools of thought on this matter..,.one says hey, its a one time thing and maybe that hedgie had problems anyway...the other (which i happen to subscribe to,) says, hey if it happened to one hedgie i dont want to take the chance that it could happen to mine. not saying you have to listen to what i say or anything, just want you to know the dangers.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****



dorasdaddy said:


> I hope you are feeding live mealies to her...the freeze dried ones have been known to cause severe, fatal bowel obstruction in at least one hedgie. that in and of its self was enough to keep us from ever feeding them to our little ones...there are two different schools of thought on this matter..,.one says hey, its a one time thing and maybe that hedgie had problems anyway...the other (which i happen to subscribe to,) says, hey if it happened to one hedgie i dont want to take the chance that it could happen to mine. not saying you have to listen to what i say or anything, just want you to know the dangers.


Just so you know they were live mealies. Just sucks she still hisses at me when I try to touch her..lol Guess it'll wear off soon, I hope. I want to thank all you guys and gals for all this info. I thought I read enough in the last few months, but I guess I have a lot to learn.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

What did you decide on for a name? (Kendra *cough* *cough*)


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****



sagesmommy said:


> What did you decide on for a name? (Kendra *cough* *cough*)


No not yet. 

The List:

Amy Rose
Dakota
Sharpie
Lily
Zoomy
Kendra

lol... I cant decide...


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

Can I add little water or something like maybe chicken broth to them to maybe soften them a bit? I'm thinking maybe that will help in getting her to eat the the cat food I bought? I bought the Purina One Natures whatever Chicken and Oats stuff. She did eat all her Mealies, just not the kibble yet...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

How many mealies are you feeding her? Most usually stick to under 5/day or every couple days. And since you're feeding live mealies, are you just leaving them in a bowl with the cat food? Careful that the mealies aren't dirtying up the cat food, they poop too.

Is the food large in size? Maybe try crushing it a bit?

If you wet it down, make sure you change her food daily, and don't wet it until night time, because the wet food will go bad fast. If you're going to use chicken broth, boil it yourself with only chicken and water. You can cut up small pieces of chicken for her as well(though very small amount, since she is new still). If you don't want to waste the chicken meat, buy chicken with bone(drumsticks seem to be most obvious choice) and debone the chicken so you can cook the meat for yourself, and use the bones to boil a broth as well.

Although, in all honestly, because she is new, treats should be given in moderation and limited, even mealies, unless she was already used to eating mealies. You're introducing a new food to her so she might be picky about it. You don't want to overwhelm her with new food and treats. You may want to stock up on a can of pumpkin as well, just in case. If she still doesn't eat tonight, you may want to pick out the nuts and raisins on the vitakraft, and mix some with her kibble to let her know.

If she really isn't eating, it might also be good to take her to the vets for a general health checkup. Especially since you don't know how long she's been eating the vitakraft for, and no idea how the pet shop really took care of her........


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

Meal worms should be a treat no more that 3-5 a day they will make your hedgie fat!


----------



## stephanie (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

shes very pretty! I think you should name her lola... i love that name! Mike didnt eat a lot either his first couple days, now he eats mealies and superworms and his kibble likea champ! I hope she does okay!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****



Immortalia said:


> How many mealies are you feeding her? Most usually stick to under 5/day or every couple days. And since you're feeding live mealies, are you just leaving them in a bowl with the cat food? Careful that the mealies aren't dirtying up the cat food, they poop too.
> 
> Is the food large in size? Maybe try crushing it a bit?
> 
> ...


I put in her dish about 3 tablespoons worth of mealies with about 20 pieces of kibble. She's eating out of a ceramic ramican made for cook human food for right now. Its the only thing I had and i'll probably get her something else later. I just got up and checked her dish, and all the mealies were gone, and she was sleeping inside her oatmeal box..lol I did notice that it looks like she did eat some of the kibble, I made sure to put whole kibble in the ramican, and I could see that it looks like she did chew and eat some of it, i'd say there's probably about a 1/3 of it missing. Should I get her more mealies tonight?

Also i'm going to see if I can return that v=Vitakraft stuff back to my pet store...I paid $8 for that crap...


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

Of course she isnt eating her kibble...her little belly is about to explode form the mealies. If you continue to put them in her kibble like that she will never eat her kibble, even when you take them out because she will want to know where the "good stuff" went. You need to put kibblwe only in the kibble bowl and treats in a separate treat dish. If you put 4 scoops of ice cream on a kids plate along with a 1/2 ounce of vegetable and you just left them to their own devices, which one would be gone and which one would be untouched? Same thing with our little hedgies....treats will always win out over the kibble. Also, you dint say if you had a wheel or not. It is imperative that you get one immediately, especially if you will not heed our advice about the meal worms. A good cat food to try with the babes is Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. It is a Limited Ingredient Diet which means that it is formulated to be easier on their tender tummies.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

O.O

Umm....3 tablespoons is WAY too much for her. Especially since she's probably never had that many in her life!!!!!!! And we don't even know if the pet store even fed mealies to her. Mealies are seen as treats, and all treats should always be fed in moderation. As much as you want to spoil them, too much of a good thing is not always going to end up well...

When I said 5...I meant 5 individual wiggling mealies. And even then, most stick to about 2-3 individual mealies, otherwise, they'd have obese hedgies flopping around.

Also, with that many mealies in there with her food, the mealies are going to spoil the kibble. It's probably not good to have hedgies eating mealie poop >.<

Right now...do NOT get her more mealies. I just hope she can digest all that she has already eatten... It's harder for some babies to digest the chitin.

PLEASE keep an eye on her poop.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

She didn't eat all the mealies at once, it took her about 3 times to eat all of them...LOL but yea no more till weeks end.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****

You know what i did? I crushed up the mealies and mixed them with the food so that the taste got on the kibble. That did the trick then i slowly stopped putting crushed mealies in there . Now she loves her kibble with out the meal worms!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 02-28-09****



sagesmommy said:


> You know what i did? I crushed up the mealies and mixed them with the food so that the taste got on the kibble. That did the trick then i slowly stopped putting crushed mealies in there . Now she loves her kibble with out the meal worms!


Maybe i'll try that see how she dose  Looks like she may have eaten some of the crushed kibble I left for her this morning. She's currently sleeping like a baby in the corner of her cage , still under my shirt I left in there for her this morning also! She was annointing before I left to my tshirt  I was so Happy!!! Still no name yet..lol


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-01-09****

UPDATE 03-01-09:

MY HEDGIE IS EATING HER KIBBLE!!!!! YAAAAAAAAY! She woke up at about 9:15pm tonight, I within 20minutes took her out of the cage all wraped up in my tshirt. I went down into my room, and put the lights on low and held her in my lap. After a few minutes she started sniffing around. I talked to her quietly and told her how cute she was, while slowly running my hand down her quills. I even started giving her a quill "massage"...lol She liked it so much she fell asleep..lol
After she woke back up, I brought her over to my bed, I laid beside her as she sniffed around. Somehow she ended up in my shirt sleeve, it was kinda painful..lol It was kinda funny cause I kept taking her out and she kept looking at my like, "I want to be in there." Then after more exploring of my bed under my covers and seeing if she could dig under muh sheets, she then started to nibble on my arm and I knew it was time to take her back upstairs. I let her do some supervised running around my living room. My families 3 year old Shiba, Molli didnt know what was going on..lol Being her gentle self she is she went up and sniffed the hedgie a few times, she got poked a few times too, and kept looking at me wondering what that little thing was. The hedgie didnt care ans kept exploring..lol After about 20 minutes I put her back in her cage, and she went right for her dish with the handful of kibble I put in there this morning and started eating.  I'm so happy!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-01-09****

aww! See little {kendra} is getting used to you!  from the sounds of it , she seems to be warming up fast! Im so happy for you! Yay!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-01-09****

Yeah, i'm really happy, i'm glad she's starting to get use to me. Oh I forgot to add she did eat some of the kibble out of my hand last night too


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

Great so, I just got off the phone with the pet store, and they said i cant exchange the food, cause it's "safe" HH food and they've been selling it for years now. So I just lost $9 in food.  The manager said, "it's probably fine"....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

You know, if you want to return something , you should be able to return it , I would talk to a manager if i was you and say , LOOK! This is not safe HH food now give me my money!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

So I went to the pet store to day, and my local fabric store. I got her a 12" wheel, and I got 2 yards of fleece thats made about 10 to 15 liners for her cage with plenty of strips for her to burrow.  She seems very happy.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

what kind of wheel did you get?


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****



dorasdaddy said:


> what kind of wheel did you get?


Silent Spinner- Made by Superpet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

You may want to look into a bucket wheel, cake walk wheel, or flying saucer. Silent Spinners, Comfort wheels, and anything with wire or crossbars have caused many accidents. A solid running surface (no cracks) is necessary.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

Hows this?

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure783.jpg


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

I hacve had nothing but good luck out of the comfort wheel. I have heard many horror stories about hedgies getting toes and toenails stuck in the crack of a silent spinner...als heard that they can come apart while the critter is running.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****



dorasdaddy said:


> I hacve had nothing but good luck out of the comfort wheel. I have heard many horror stories about hedgies getting toes and toenails stuck in the crack of a silent spinner...als heard that they can come apart while the critter is running.


I've got that all taken care of, I put anti-slip material over the holes in the wheel, and I lock tited the center screw so it wouldnt back out. She should be okay.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

Does the material have any kind of grit to it? remember that hedgie feet are really sensitive. You may also want to use something to tie the stand to the cage so it doesnt tip over.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****



dorasdaddy said:


> Does the material have any kind of grit to it? remember that hedgie feet are really sensitive. You may also want to use something to tie the stand to the cage so it doesnt tip over.


No grit, it's the soft squishy stuff i use for my tool box. I also have the wheel attached to the side of her cage, not on that stand.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****

Comfort wheels are fine. I've used them lots.

By putting something inside of the silent spinner any urine, which normally drains through the holes, cant drain and because of the scooped shape it will just stay in and your hedgie will be running in it all night. Silent spinners, no matter how much your tighten the screw, can still come loose, especially when attached to the cage. In general they are NOT considered safe for hedgies at all.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby ***Updated 03-02-09****



nikki said:


> Comfort wheels are fine. I've used them lots.
> 
> By putting something inside of the silent spinner any urine, which normally drains through the holes, cant drain and because of the scooped shape it will just stay in and your hedgie will be running in it all night. Silent spinners, no matter how much your tighten the screw, can still come loose, especially when attached to the cage. In general they are NOT considered safe for hedgies at all.


I'll check it out, i'm pretty handy with cars and things that move i'm sure I can make it safer for her.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

I just named her Lily Ann!!! Yay! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

A beautiful name for a beautiful girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Se ran on her wheel for 3 hours last night  i'm glad I woke her up to show her it was there after I bought it..lol I'm absolutely going to need some sort of mat inside the wheels, cause I took a look at her nails this morning and the were chewed up pretty bad. Did look like they were bleeding but you can tall that wheel did chip off the ends.


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

What kind of Wheel did you buy? If you have a solid bottom it shouldnt make her feet bleed.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****



M_Canadian said:


> What kind of Wheel did you buy? If you have a solid bottom it shouldnt make her feet bleed.


No her feet were NOT bleeding, he toe nails were just chipped off..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

That's why most people don't like Silent Spinners. In worse cases, it does more than just chip the ends off the nails, it actually rips the nails off the hedgie's toes.


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Oh I see I thought you said it looked like her feet were bleeding.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

I suggest getting rid of the silent spinner and either buying a Flying Saucer from a pet store or making your hedgehog a bucket wheel.

FS vs Bucket Wheel: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=112
DIY: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1602


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****



M_Canadian said:


> Is it a wire wheel or a solid plastic wheel ?


Solid plastic wheel..


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

In my opinion, you should just return the silent spinner before your hedgie dirties it up too much. Personally, I would never take that kind of risk, especially since they run at night, so you'll most likely be asleep if something serious, like ripping a nail off, happens. Or, what if she gets a nail stuck in there at night, while you're asleep, and struggles all night to free herself and rips her nail off.

Since you're attaching the wheel to the side of the cage, it would be better to either make your own bucket wheel, or just exchange the silent spinner for a comfort wheel and attach those to the side of the cage. Make sure you can take them off again for daily cleaning.

Please heed everyone's advice about the silent spinner... It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Aww what a great name! Perfect choice!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Lily Ann really tirered herself out on the wheel the other night, she barely got up last night..lol She was up for all of 30 minutes, ate, drank, pooped, and then went back to sleep..lol


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

she may think wheel = pain since she chipped her nails on it...just a thought


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

My little sister wake hedgie sitting for me again today, she said she was up at about 7pm, and took a short run on the wheel.  She found some doggie rawhide to chew on...lol


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

rawhide is bad not only for hedgies, but also for dogs.

When an animal eats rawhide it rapidly expands in their stomach and can cause a compacted bowel. I suggest taking it away from your hedgie right away as it could possibly make him very sick.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

There have been at least 2 previous posts about rawhide, please check them out ^_^

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=126&p=9017&hilit=rawhide#p632
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1561&p=12518&hilit=rawhide#p12518


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

as far as i know she didnt eat any of it, she chewed on it for all of a minute and then started playing with it..lol Pushing around with her nose..lol here are some pics i just took

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure788.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure789.jpg


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Lily is beautiful!!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Awww! Such cute pics , I see cobwebs!! :lol: heheh


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****



sagesmommy said:


> Awww! Such cute pics , I see cobwebs!! :lol: heheh


Yeah I spent about 30 minutes with tooth brush getting the cobwebs out of her..lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Those are great pics! She is adorable!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****



LizardGirl said:


> Those are great pics! She is adorable!


Yeah on satuday my friend and I are going to take some really nice photos, she's a professional photographer.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

I am too  although my submissions for contest don't show it hehe i have some personal ones that came out awesome i am sure she will do a great job , hedgehogs are great subjects!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: My new baby, Lily Ann!!! ***Updated 03-02-09****

Lily Ann is beautiful! i love her coloration 
I have the same problem with Cloud! whenevr i let him walk around my boyfriend's dusty house he always comes out from under the couch with cobwebs and all sorts of things on him. Really cute, but sooooooo annoying to get out of his quills!

I have to say i agree with everyone about the wheel. Cloud does much better on a flying saucer and it is better for his feet. You may want to considering getting one...


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

Lily had two babies tonight!!!!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ ... ure796.jpg


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

UH OH!!!!!!!!!! You need to read all you can about breeding asap......and leave the mom in complete isolation with them except to feed and water for two weeks, no wheel for her.....


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

And btw, this is why you DON'T purchase from a pet store.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

Congrats fellow CT hog owner! Are you going to keep the babies too? :3


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****



Amy said:


> Congrats fellow CT hog owner! Are you going to keep the babies too? :3


Yea, i'll probably keep all the babies.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

CT-Zoom and I have been chatting on the phone. He is getting expert help with Lily and the babies.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****



Hedgiepets said:


> CT-Zoom and I have been chatting on the phone. He is getting expert help with Lily and the babies.


What cat food should I get for her? The stuff I have now is 13% fat. It's Purina One Chicken and Oats formula.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****



Hedgiepets said:


> CT-Zoom and I have been chatting on the phone. He is getting expert help with Lily and the babies.


that's excellent, i am glad he has really good help to care for the babies. I hope they grow up to be very strong and healthy hogs!

Good luck!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

Glad you have help with them! Good luck!


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

Everyone here is very awesome people, i'm very glad to know everyone. Is 13%fat food okay for her right now, I was told to get something with more fat. Any suggestions??


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

You may want to get a "kitten" formula as it will help the mom keep weight on, and it should be softer for when the babies start eating it. It will also help the babies grow to be strong.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

Many breeders add Royal Canin Baby Cat to moms mix of kibble starting a few weeks prior to delivery. It is a very hedgehog friendly size and shape and adds extra fat into mom's diet.

Give her a very small amount in her regular kibble to start and increase the amount daily until you have about a table spoon or a bit more. Once the babies reach 4 weeks old you can start adding a bit more as they will start to eat it also.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-16-09****

Baby update: when I woke up this morning lily was out of her box eating her kibble which is now mixed with kitten kibble I got lastnight. I took a flashlight and was able to see somewhat into her box. All I could see was the smaller of the two infants moving around inside the box. I couldn't see the larger one because he was too far into the corner. Everything seems fine at this point.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

LILY HAS BOTH BABIES OUT WALKING AROUND, DOSE THIS MEAN I CAN PULL THEM OUT AND CLEAN THE CAGE AND PUT HER FLEECE BACK IN?????


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

I'm not a breeder, but I don't think you're supposed to handle the babies at all for the first two weeks... At least, don't try until an experienced breeder gives you advice on it.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

I tried getting hold of, D @ hedgiepets, I left her a voice mail, i'm hoping she'll call me back..lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

The babies are only 4 days old so you can't touch them yet or do anything to the cage, mom could still get stressed and kill them or abandon them. Also most moms don't have the babies out of the nest that young so she may already be stressed. The babies still have their eyes closed and don't usually come out of the nest that young. Try to stay away as much as you can and hopefully she'll take them back into the nest and settle down. I have babies that are over 3 weeks old that are still in the nest all the time and don't come out at all. I haven't cleaned the cage since before they were born as to not disturb them.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

They were only out twice, i've only been feeding her and thats about it. She gets mealies before i goto bed and after i wake up. She was keeping very close watch on them, and directing them as they crawled around the cage, so I assume she's doing what she's supose to do. i dont know, just all new to me..


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

If she was paying attention to them then i'm sure everything is ok. You sound like you're doing a good job with her


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

i wouldn't poke around with a flashlight as it may upset the mother. It is strange how easily they can be pushed over the edge. I suggest contacting D before doing anything concerning the babies that can wait (such as touching them, looking in the cage other than changing the food water once a day, poking around with a flashlight, taking pictures) as these acts can stress the mom.

As someone else stated the babies are still blind, and i am not sure if you should still be feeding the mother mealworms as it will cause her to possibly ignore the babies and come running for the treats. I am not certain about this, but you should ask D about it.

I know it is hard, but it is best to heed EXACTLY as D says. Don't touch the babies till after 10 days, and then follow D's instructions on handling them. Keep the noise to a minimum, and try to reduce any stress you can possibly apply to the mother.

So far it seems like she is putting up with you very well. Some mothers i have read about would have killed their babies at the first sign of a camera or flashlight, so in that sense i think you are either very blessed with an amazing first time mother or you are extremely lucky you didn't push her over the edge.

I am glad the babies are doing well, just try to keep some self control. I know they are cute, but they only get cuter, so it is best to wait.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****



azyrios said:


> i wouldn't poke around with a flashlight as it may upset the mother. It is strange how easily they can be pushed over the edge. I suggest contacting D before doing anything concerning the babies that can wait (such as touching them, looking in the cage other than changing the food water once a day, poking around with a flashlight, taking pictures) as these acts can stress the mom.
> 
> As someone else stated the babies are still blind, and i am not sure if you should still be feeding the mother mealworms as it will cause her to possibly ignore the babies and come running for the treats. I am not certain about this, but you should ask D about it.
> 
> ...


As for right now i'm doing exactly what D has said. I'm feeding her mealies still only because she's still getting use to the kitten food i've been mixing with her normal food. She seems very happy and has only hissed at me maybe twice in the last 4 days, so I think I'm doing a good job in keeping her stress free. Her cage is covered in darkness for 16 hours a day, then rest it it still covered but I do have a light on in the room. As far as sound, the only sound is from my TV which is at a moderate level. I think maybe she had the babies outside the nest was because the space heater I have was too close to the cage and may have been over heating the babies. I had it closer to the cage last night, because it was very cold here, and that was the only way to keep her warm. It was really fun to watch the little ones crawl around the cage "meeping" all over the place..lol SO cute, I cant wait to hold them...lol


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

I wonder since mom is soo young, if she has enough milk for them. 2 suggestions! You can try either or both. Get some Raspberry Leaf tea from the health food section of the grocery store and make a cup of tea, and dilute with equal parts water, give to mom in another water bottle or water dish. And/or get some goats milk esbilac and give mom some of that.

I will be back home after 2pm Saturday, my time.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****



Hedgiepets said:


> I wonder since mom is soo young, if she has enough milk for them. 2 suggestions! You can try either or both. Get some Raspberry Leaf tea from the health food section of the grocery store and make a cup of tea, and dilute with equal parts water, give to mom in another water bottle or water dish. And/or get some goats milk esbilac and give mom some of that.
> 
> I will be back home after 2pm Saturday, my time.


Yeah, see thats why I want to clean the cage out and put her fleece liners back in there, I cant see what going on with all he shredded paper in the cage, if they're feeding or not. They did get bigger, and they are starting to get color in their quills.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****



Hedgiepets said:


> I wonder since mom is soo young, if she has enough milk for them. 2 suggestions! You can try either or both. Get some Raspberry Leaf tea from the health food section of the grocery store and make a cup of tea, and dilute with equal parts water, give to mom in another water bottle or water dish. And/or get some goats milk esbilac and give mom some of that.
> 
> I will be back home after 2pm Saturday, my time.


I would never suggest raspberry leaf tea postpartum except to tighten the uterus and lessen uterine bleeding. A better galactagogue is Fenugreek, which doesn't have the negative side effects that Raspberry leaf does.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

I have been using Raspberry Leaf tea for years with great success.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****



Hedgiepets said:


> I have been using Raspberry Leaf tea for years with great success.


Lily just drank some of the tea, and was anointing happily in her cage


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

Yes, mom will usually do that the first time with the tea.

BTW, I have used the Raspberry Leaf tea for many years to help moms with low milk with great success.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

Oh, and D did tell him to increase the fat content of the food and increase the mealworms. This is a baby who came from a petstore, who is about 12 weeks old and just had babies of her own.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****



Hedgiepets said:


> Yes, mom will usually do that the first time with the tea.
> 
> BTW, I have used the Raspberry Leaf tea for many years to help moms with low milk with great success.


Good for you. It can cause painful uterine contractions. Fenugreek is a better galactagogue and doesn't cause painful uterine contractions.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: LILY ANN JUST HAD TwO BABIES!!!! ***UPDATE 03-20-09****

excellent, glad to see things are going well. You have a very good mentor CT.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay so I had to do it, I had to clean her cage. The smell was not only making me sick, it was making other people in my house sick. I moved her in and out as quickly as possible. She started carrying around the bigger baby wildly around her cage for like 2 minutes after I put her back in, that baby in now outside the nest, with the little one inside. I hope she didnt reject it.... I'm worried...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Putting up with the smell is just part of hedgehog breeding. :lol: Luckily, our pregnancies are planned so moms are on shavings so a handful of dirty shavings can be picked out when feeding and it helps keep the smell down. 

Did you put her on shavings or carefresh? Now you will be able to quickly grab out some of the messy bedding. Don't touch the nest box though. 

Hopefully she will take the baby back but sometimes moms can freak out for hours after we disturb them.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

I put her back on fleece liners, and put new news papers and fleece back in her box. i'm just worried about her carrying around the little one, it looks pretty violent. But it's still alive. So I dont know whats going on...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The smell would not have affected your health or your families health. Just shut the door to the room she's in. She should not have been put back on liners because you are going to end up with the smell again and if you try cleaning it again, next time you might not be so lucky. Also, don't assume all is well. She may have injured the baby by dragging him around. 

Hopefully all will be fine.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not a hedgie owner, but I might have a suggestion for the smell (because it sounds like its going to get stinky again in a week)

You could try 2 things that we do at the humane society I work at:

1. Put a fan in the room that is NOT DIRECTLY blowing on the cage... so have it angled away from it. This will cool the room down though, so make sure you have some sort of heater directly over the cage and a thermometer in there to figure out the temperature.
You have no idea how smelly a humane society center can get.... we have fans running all the time, but the kitties hate it if it blows on their faces, so we have it angled away from them.

2. There are non-fragance "smelly-ness absorbers" (for lack of a better word) that you can buy at hardware stores that are used for painting. I believe there is also "smelly-ness absorbers" for pets too... you could place those around the room. Just make sure they aren't unscented


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Arm and hammer baking soda is one such absorber of smells, and i am pretty sure you can get unscented ones.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

hmm, I did think of that, I think I have some baking soda some place in the house...


----------

